# Choral Workshop 2020 on Lake Garda in Italy



## MRF Music Festivals

Choral Workshop *15. - 18.10.2020* on Lake Garda in Italy

https://www.choral-workshops.com

*W. A. Mozart - Coronation Mass* is the music piece that will be worked on with the International Oratorio Choir

Groups of at least 10 persons can take part in the project.









Terms and conditions for singers and further information you will find on our website.


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

Riva del Garda, where the Choral Workshop takes place.


----------

